# sorties multiples



## jthorens (29 Juin 2011)

bonjour,

est-il possible de brancher le boitier apple-tv sur plusieurs sorties, à savoir une TV et un vidéo projecteur? ayant configuré la boite pour ma Tv sans problème, la connection  semble refusée si je la branche à mon vidéo-projecteur...

merci


----------



## fpoil (30 Juin 2011)

jthorens a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> est-il possible de brancher le boitier apple-tv sur plusieurs sorties, à savoir une TV et un vidéo projecteur? ayant configuré la boite pour ma Tv sans problème, la connection  semble refusée si je la branche à mon vidéo-projecteur...
> 
> merci



bah chez moi mon ATV 1 est branché sur un switch/splitter hdmi 4 entrées/2 sorties branché sur une Tv et un rétroprojecteur et cela fonctionne bien...


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Juin 2011)

Je ne pense pas que tu ais besoin du fonctionnement en simultané...
Donc si tu utilises un switch HDMI "mécanique" ou "télécommandé" "1 entrée / 2 sorties"
L'entrée branchée à la sortie HDMI de l'ATV2 et les sorties l'une vers ta TV et l'autre vers ton vidéo-projecteur ça ne devrait poser aucun problème.
Si ton vidéo ne fonctionne pas dans ces conditions là c'est que le problème est dans les réglages de ton vidéo.


----------



## jthorens (30 Juin 2011)

curieusement j'ai un message d'erreur chaque fois que je veux charger un  film, clip, etc sur la sortie projo (JVC DILA 750):une erreur est survenue lors du chargement, veuillez réessayer plus tard...alors que ça fonctionne bien sur la sortie TV! problème de compatibilité? je n'y comprend rien


----------



## fpoil (30 Juin 2011)

Quelle  ATV ? la 1 ou la 2 ?

Type de connection :  tu débranches et rebranches la prise hdmi ou tu es connecté en parallèle en YUV/hdmi? A travers un ampli qui fait le switch ?

L'interface de l'ATV s'affiche sur ton projo ? ou rien du tout ?


----------



## jthorens (1 Juillet 2011)

je dois débrancher car la TV et le projecteur ne sont pas au même endroit. Les menus s'affichent normalement (hdmi) sur le projo, c'est au chargement du média (film, clip,etc) que j'ai un problème avec message: erreur au chargement,veuillez essayer plus tard...) j'ai vérifié la liaison wifi qui est OK...


----------

